# Cryptorchidism: Undescended Testicles in the Dog



## ][stacey][

Ok well it turns out my rescue boy Eddie has this, we didnt even notice because we were told he was neutured by the rescue ( who only had him 3 days) Both are undescended and can only tell he has them when he first wakes up.
We were thinking because of his anxiety issues he should be neutured if not already anyway, so now that we find hes not he will be.
Eddie is approximately 3 years old yorkshire terrier or cross.. we dont know for certain because of his height, and we knew he was probably the runt of the litter because of his underbite.. which hehe makes his expressions and when he like talks to you even more funny 
We are my boys 4th home and hes extreemely happy here.. apart from his anxieties it makes u so sad to think that at 3 hes been neglected so much or even at any age really :/ His issues are being dealt with slowly and he is improoving.. altho still no luck when he sees another dog.. its like hes being killed the amount of noise that little guy makes.

So yeah im just wondering if anyone has experienced this issue and would the neuturing u think calm him down some more like originally thought???


----------



## ema-leigh

Yes he needs to be neutered asap! They can cause issues if they don't descend!! I find it strange that the rescue told you he was neutered though, why would they say he was if they didn't know? A vet can tell easily by examing them. It should defiantly change his temperament and make him easier to train for you after you have it done! 

Also an under bite doesn't mean they were a runt. Under bites are typical of mix breeds and even some 'purebred' dogs if not bred super carefully. My girl had a litter of pups, just two born and both grew to have under bites (they are 50% Maltese 50% Chihuahua - both parents are purebred with no teeth issues.) but I think its just adorable lol. Both pups have outgrew their mom as well - defiantly not runts!! I've never seen such violent sucklers, they left poor mom black and blue lol.


----------



## ][stacey][

Yeah hes 3 so it should of been done along time ago. The rescue is purely run by 1 woman who has 15 dogs at a time she only had him for 3 or 4 days before we took him so i guess she just didnt check too much.. and possibly been told by previous owners.. i mean we are his 4th home so guess alot of confusion maybe .. who knows.
Well hes a tall guy taller than a yorkie... and the descended testicles is a genetic thing .. and the underbite thing well yeah i think makes him more adorable hes a pretty vocal boy likes talking in his own way were trying to get him to say words hehe.

heres a quick pic of when we first got him he can see his tallness here.


----------



## catsandscales

ahaha, his underbite is cute! He looks tough. XD


----------



## ][stacey][

heres one my fav pics of him


----------



## k9luver

Wayyy back in the day we had a dog who was a cryptorchid. He had 1 testicle that had descended, but no trace of a 2nd one. We asked when we took him to the vet and our vet said "oh hes sterile". We took his word for it (this was back before we had internet or anything) and he got my moms dog pregnant (she was going thru a heartworm treatment before she could get spayed) and 10 puppies later we discovered our vet was an idiot and got him neutered. :


----------



## blenderpie

He does look tall and the underbite is not a characteristic of yorkies, but they do range in size. Yorkies should be 4-7lbs according to breed standard, but the Silky Terrier, which looks extremely similar can should be approximately 10 lbs standard. And, of course, there is a great variety of weights that are healthy to specific dogs within the breeds. for instance, I work at a kennel and I know a Yorkie that is 2-3lbs and one that is 8-10. 

The picture of him standing looks like a cross, but the one of him playing does not. But as far as his testicles go, you should get him neutered as soon as they will schedule you in.

And what kind of issues is he having? Because neutering definitely calms them down, but it doesn't get down to he root of the anxiety and isn't a "cure".


----------



## Kiko

I find the breed standard does not always apply to non breeder stock dogs. Like my Chi who after talking to multple vets and asking about a dozen people, turns out IS a purebred Chihuahua. And weights 11 pounds went he breed standard is 2-7 pounds also.

Cute Yorkie though, not usually a dog I would like but your is actually really cute. i like that he is so tall and the pic of him playing is great hah.

I would never trust 1 vets opinion that a dog is sterile thats something to big to risk when a unspayed female is around, and even if a dog WERE sterile perhaps the single testicle should have been removed...what a crummy vet.


----------



## ema-leigh

> I find the breed standard does not always apply to non breeder stock dogs. Like my Chi who after talking to multple vets and asking about a dozen people, turns out IS a purebred Chihuahua. And weights 11 pounds went he breed standard is 2-7 pounds also.


Thats true, I have a purebred chihuahua and my sister does - and they look nothing alike - mine weighs 3lbs and hers 14lbs!! haha. (Hers looks more pitbull X chihuahua to me, the pictures of him don't capture how thick he really is ) Heres pics for comparison.
















We know they are both purebred, my boy is CKC registered... and several generations of my sisters Chihuahua's family live on the same road as my mother. (It was an accidental breeding) but its a BIG variation either way. 

I was however informed by my vet that a dog can NOT be called purebred without papers. The variations in the breed point to impurity in the blood lines somewhere along the lines... and they SHOULD conform to breed standards.


----------



## thejackswild

Eddie is a very handsome boy and looks like he is a lot of fun! If he is already three years old, it is definitely time for the big snip. Cryptorchidism may put dogs at a higher risk for testicular disease and they are often plenty fertile and can still spawn a new generation. The problem with cryptorchids is that they often appear to be neutered. Our now two year old border collie jack russell mix looks completely the same both pre and post neuter. He was particularly challenging because they were tucked so far up in there and so abnormally small that they were almost impossible to find during palpation. LOL! Congrats on the new addition!


----------



## grab

Since you were told he was neutered and you are only able to see them when he wakes up, I'd wonder if what you're seeing aren't the bulbs that are located at the base of the penis. If undescended testicles are near enough the surface of the skin to be seen at some times, they should be seen or felt at others. Many people do mistake the bulbs for testicles, though. (as a tech who has on call days, I've had to answer many a question about them and assure people that, yes, the dog we neutered is actually neutered)

To be sure, you can have a blood test sent off to measure testosterone levels..which would save what could be an unnecessary surgery.

If he is actually cryptorchid, then yes, a neuter is certainly in order


----------

